# Nissan Bluebird Sylphy 1.8



## enigmamachine (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Recently, I purchased a Nissan Bluebird Sylphy 1.8. VI (Auto) . It's a 2001 model with 61K clocked. The car drives really well but the only problem is it halts at low rpm. After restarting the car, it needs a bit of acceleration to get going ? 

any idea on what's happening and how to fix this ? I would appreciate if anyone has the manual and could send it across. I have a Japanese manual which is of no use for me. 

Cheers,


----------

